# Covington Planter, Yetter Flex 71 Planters



## Stoner (Apr 3, 2007)

I am looking to purchase a planter. I have been looking at the Covington, Cole, and the Yetter Flex 71 single row planters. I think I have narrowed it down to the Covington and the Yetter Flex 71 single row planters. I think I am leaning towards the Covington planter. I would be using the planter to plant a couple of acres behind my house and probably use it to plant a couple of small food plots for deer. I would be planting large seed such as corn, watermelon, lima beans, sunflower seeds etc. I would also be planting small seeds like okra, eggplant etc. Whether it is right or wrong I heard the Yetter does not do a good job with smaller seeds. I contacted Covington with a list of the vegetables that I intended on planting and they said they had plates for all those seeds. My question is there any Covington owners and how well do they like the planter. Is it well made and durable? Is it hard to set up? Do you have to keep a lot of seed in the hopper to keep it primed? New to the forum and any help or suggestions would be appreciated. I have already tilled my property and I am ready to plant.


<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v292/studeb/P1060419.jpg">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Stoner! Judging from the menu you posted for your food plots; you like to spoil your wild game!  I don't have any experience with the planter you mentioned. As a rule, the smaller the seeds, the more difficulty most planters have with metering them out properly. I am sure one of our members with a green thumb will jump in and provide some good detail and advice. In the mean time, enjoy and make yourself at home!


----------

